# elbow room nipple report



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

bonita dan invited me to go trolling out by the nipple / elbow yesterday...awesome flat seas made for nice quick comfortable ride out..started seeing numerous flyers once past the edge... put lines in south of the nipple and started trolling .. 

about an hour later the starboard rigger lets go and it seems like fish on ..then nothing ..tried dropping back...reeling in... no joy.. then the port rigger goes..same thing... 

we went back and forth a few times and while checking the baits i see a big crash on the port rigger bait, rod is pulling drag... get to it and ... and... nothing...

have no clue what it was... ******?... whatever ... was just not finding the hook...

water out there was pretty nice... very clean with pockets of blue... flyers galore...but no rips, weeds.. as we started trolling back north the downrigger rod was tapping out sos...what the heck?? we are in a jellyfish jubilee ... hundreds of them ...we picked up lines and ran back in and north of the edge we ran across spots where you could have walked on jellies...all about the size of softballs - soccer balls..

not sure why things were so slow out there...the tide seemed mostly non-existent.. neap?.. but seas were flat flat flat...

rich


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You never know, unless you go.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep I'll confirm the bite was not on yesterday. We trolled from NE of the nipple down past 131 and then back up the west wall, 1 brief hookup with drag screaming, but no fish to show for it, and another bill came behind a bait and whacked it a few times. Tons of fliers, no bait balls, no debris or formed lines out to about 41 miles south. Looking forward to the white bite to turn on.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to hear the ol' elbow room is still floating and Dan is alive !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear ya' got out (and back) with ol' bonita dan. Look at the bright side, flat seas, a few beers and the elbow room made it back in under her own power. That's a win all the way around!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> Glad to hear ya' got out (and back) with ol' bonita dan. Look at the bright side, flat seas, a few beers and the elbow room made it back in under her own power. That's a win all the way around!


No bashing allowed


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> No bashing allowed


But this is Dan and the elbow room we are talking about Tom 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

bash aweigh....this is the elbow room and pff... actually dan has the elbow room tuned up like a priceless fiddle... now bout those friggin rubber hooks we was usin....

rich


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for report.

sounds like it was the perfect set up, however the waterborne aquatic participants didn't get or heed the memo that you were coming and brought snacks.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report. 
Whyme


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Sounds like a classic white marlin bite to me. They are notorious for swatting the long rigger baits out of the clips, and pulling drag intermittently several times.... but they will usually show their bill in the process. I have had far more ****** bites than I have actually gotten whites to the boat lol. They will drive you crazy!! Glad you got out there.... I was stuck on land due to scheduling and I was losing my Mind knowing how calm the conditions were


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like ******! I troll offshore with very little drag, using rubber bands to provide the needed drag/resistence to hold baits/lures in place. This way if a billfish hits the line it's practically in free spool. It's helped me hook more billfish. I will have to admit my lowest hook up percentage is on Whites....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Imagine that... the smelbow room was SKUNKED again!

Hey dan!

Kisses,

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Seriously, THANKS for the report Rich...

GOOD to know BOTH of you are doing well.

Jim


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope we see some Thursday when we get out there!!


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

what is wave forecast


----------

